# How to clean old unused registry keys?



## nileshgr (Mar 7, 2007)

Guys, can you suggest me a free software (no trials please) which can clean me registry. Many Old Application Keys exist. Those Apps are not here. I hv uninstalled them. Thanks in advance


----------



## praka123 (Mar 7, 2007)

easycleaner will do 
*personal.inet.fi/business/toniarts/ecleane.htm

rememer is a freeware


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 7, 2007)

Ccleaner is the best *www.ccleaner.com/download/


----------



## Pathik (Mar 7, 2007)

try regcleaner... or my fav.. CCleaner...


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 7, 2007)

What r u wating for

go for
CCleaner as posted by geeks above


----------



## sakumar79 (Mar 7, 2007)

There is no single registry cleaner that does a perfect job... But many do a decent job... Mentioned below are a couple of good ones...
1. CCleaner
2. Last free version of jv16 Power Tools available for download at *www.321download.com/

Many more are listed at *www.freeware-guide.com/dir/util/registry.html

Arun


----------



## anand.expert (Mar 7, 2007)

Cclean is the best and u an also go for TuneUp Utilities as well.
But the later one is not free...........


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 7, 2007)

Ccleaner is nice and free too.Get it from:*www.ccleaner.com/


----------



## uchiha.sasuke (Mar 9, 2007)

Ccleaner ......


----------



## lalam (Mar 9, 2007)

Ccleaner from my side too!


----------



## kunaltech (Mar 9, 2007)

yuppy ccleaner is best
just want ask one question
under ccleaner we have issues option is that ok if i delete all the issues realted to registry without taking backup. most of them are the previous updates of xp security and related stuffs


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2007)

Usually no harm is done but you should take a backup(I cant remember when I did )


----------



## Cyberathlete (Mar 9, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> Guys, can you suggest me a free software (no trials please) which can clean me registry. Many Old Application Keys exist. Those Apps are not here. I hv uninstalled them. Thanks in advance


 
Hi,

Am a new kid on the block and if i have to suggest the best registry cleaner for you is Tune_up_utilites 2007.

I've tried and tested it and it's one of the best among all and all you have to do to download is click this link below and downlod and it'll ask you fr your email address and download, it is freeware software on 30 days trail and once you finish the free trail uninstall the software frm your computer   and re-install it completely and reap te benefits abt this un-explored best registry cleaner and it also have many feature to tune-up your system aswell, so why waiting fr go try it.,,,,

And the direct link fr the download is.....

*www.tune-up.com/download/tu2007/


Fr any help or fr more softwares pls reply 

Naveen
cyberathletes@yahoo.co.uk


----------



## shantanu (Mar 9, 2007)

i use regclean.. a very old and free cleaner, it works for me now also, cleans perfectly ...


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 9, 2007)

Cyberathlete said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Am a new kid on the block and if i have to suggest the best registry cleaner for you is Tune_up_utilites 2007.
> 
> ...


 
Tuneup utilities is shareware


----------



## krates (Mar 10, 2007)

Find And Install Many Registry Cleaners From This Month Digit Dvd/cd Which Has Given Many Registry Cleaners For Free Or You Can Download A Freeware At
*www.ccleaner.com/


----------

